# Fav Tosca film or DVD



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

Please, share your opinion!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Where is Callas, Gobbi, Cioni - Covent Garden, 1964? It's Act 2 only, but it's the ultimate Tosca performance.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

It's the ultimate 2 act only...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No question Gheorghiu, Kaufmann, Terfel despite Bryn's pretty awful appearance - he looks like a hippy. Come on, he's supposed to be the chief of police.

Good job this didn't happen though! :lol:


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

I voted for this film adaptation starring Gheorghiu, Alagna, and Raimondi. Originally captured on 35mm celluloid, and now available as Blu-ray and UltraHD / 4k:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

From the 5 I picked know, this is the top.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malfitano definitely has best death scence jumping with flowing cape arms spread, a true diva to the end










Also of visual note is the 2006 Verona outdoor Te Deum sence with Raimondi, every catholic church symbol/icon paraded in with lavish baroque over the top hyper detail and immense spectacle that would embarrass even Liberace


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Have only watched two full DVDs and the Callas Act 2. For full performance, so far this is my favorite.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51GugAleeDL.jpg


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I knew there was something with the list, you missed two, one from Amsterdam with Malifitano and /Terfel and one with Kaufmann and Emily Magee.





No offence meant.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Hard to choose, but since Callas doesn't have a full performance filmed I have to go with Tebaldi. I have only seen the performance with London and Tobin. Many seem to prefer Guelfi, but I haven’t seen it so I can’t say. I thought that London was not that great in the first act, but improved a lot in the second. I love Tebaldi in the role. I also liked the Gheorghiu and Kaufman performance. Personally I really like how Kaufmann sings E lucevan le stelle. Terfel is not my favorite Scarpia, but he had his moments. The Malfitano, Domingo and Raimondi performance was also pretty nice. It’s a pity that we don't have a complete filmed performance from Gobbi either. Only Te Deum from the first act and of course the second act with Callas. And a little bit of the second with Sutherland.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Even a single Act II with Callas/Gobbi wins over any complete Tosca on video I know of.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

It is a three-act work. So decided the composer...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Malfitano definitely has best death scence jumping with flowing cape arms spread, a true diva to the end


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105625/

"This production was originally broadcast live in three parts - each part corresponding to each act, each act performed and broadcast from the actual building in which that act takes place in the plot, and at the exact time of day the action in the particular act occurs. None of it was filmed on sets especially built for the production. To accomplish this unheard-of feat, the singers were outfitted with tiny, nearly invisible radio transmitters plugged in their ears, which enabled them to hear the orchestra playing the accompaniments in the studio as the singers actually sang live in their respective locations."

I saw the original broadcast where each act was broadcast several hours apart in 'real time' in one day. It did create a frison. it was an event and I recall it fondly.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

Includes rare footage from the Sofia Opera House in 1972 with Giuseppe Taddei as Scarpia and from the Rome Opera House in 1990 (the full performance on VHS and CD by RCA Victor Red Seal). At the end of the video Luciano Pavarotti and Daniel Oren comment Raina's voice and interpretation.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

Tosca film 1955: Franco Corelli, Renata Heredia Capnist, Carlo Tagliabue

Tosca 2004: Daniela Dessi, Fabio Armiliato, Ruggero Raimondi

Tosca 2005: Fiorenza Cedolins, Marcelo Alvarez, Ruggero Raimondi

Tosca 2007: Nadja Michael, Zoran Todorovich, Gidon Saks

Tosca 2012: Daniela Dessi, Fabio Armiliato, Claudio Sgura 

Tosca 2017: Kristine Opolais, Marcelo Alvarez, Marco Vratonga


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Puccini-Tosca-Aleksandrs-Antonenko/dp/B07LD27F9V/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=tosca+harteros&qid=1560933477&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I can't believe this wasn't one of the choices:









In terms of a _film_ version of Tosca (rather than a live performance that was captured on film) I would probably go with the Malfitano/Domingo one and for a filmed performance the Gheorghiu/Kaufmann/Terfel. However, my second favourite Tosca is Olivero and this studio film of the opera has her at her most even and tasteful (I like some of her _wild_ performances of this role as well). Misciano and Fioravanti aren't up to her level, but it's a great version that shouldn't be overlooked.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Out of four I have watched, this is my favorite:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

kiyatsiya said:


> Where is Callas, Gobbi, Cioni - Covent Garden, 1964? It's Act 2 only, but it's the ultimate Tosca performance.


Whenever I watch Callas and Gobbi in that (which I've done probably a dozen times) I don't miss acts 1 and 3 at all. The Tosca-Scarpia relationship is the fun part of the opera anyway. Cavaradossi is just an excuse for Scarpia to torturate Tosca's anima, si. They bring the tenor onstage to yell out the name of some woman named Victoria, and when she doesn't show they take him out again so we can get on with the murder.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Whenever I watch Callas and Gobbi in that (which I've done probably a dozen times) *I don't miss acts 1 and 3 at all*. The Tosca-Scarpia relationship is the fun part of the opera anyway. Cavaradossi is just an excuse for Scarpia to torturate Tosca's anima, si. They bring the tenor onstage to yell out the name of some woman named Victoria, and when she doesn't show they take him out again so we can get on with the murder.


Yes but you have to love the leap off the parapet wall in Act 3!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes but you have to love the leap off the parapet wallin Act 3!


I wish I'd been there to see the famous reappearance of the bouncing Tosca.


----------



## melodies (Aug 18, 2018)

https://www.recordcity.jp/en/catalog/89682


----------

